# Skewer for Elite Crono Turbo Trainer



## Norry1 (8 Dec 2010)

I have an Elite Crono Turbo Trainer and like to leave the skewer in my bike. My partner wants to do the same with her bike, so I'm looking for a spare Elite skewer.

anyone got one for sale?

Martin


----------



## rockyraccoon (9 Dec 2010)

if nobody can help you, have a look at this one for £6.99


----------



## Norry1 (14 Dec 2010)

Thanks RR.

The Wiggle Q&A says they are compatible - so I've ordered one.

Martin


----------

